# Zoe is a brat!



## wolfheartmoon (Aug 3, 2013)

*hears strange scratching noise from the bathroom*
"Zoe! Don't be messing with stuff you shouldn't be!"
*crash*
*shatter*
"Oh great." *walks in* *see's Zoe's food bowl shattered on the floor*
*sigh*

There are much better ways to tell me you do not like that "special" food!


----------



## Innerbeauty (Sep 28, 2015)

I believe parents _make_ brats.... hehe


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh dear  But she did make her point, very clearly.


----------

